
Here's a fun little challenge: Python in Python - ColinWright
http://neil.fraser.name/news/2012/07/08/
======
lmm
I think many languages focus too much on arithmetic, Python in particular; for
a lot of modern programming, arithmetic isn't a big part of what we do, yet
often we see special treatment for integer and float types, or languages that
started with the C types and built up from there. I'm reminded of PG's
suggestion that maybe the language of the future wouldn't have numbers as a
first-order concept - numbers would actually just be lists (the compiler would
optimize their representation, but transparently to the programmer).

------
ankitml
Pythonception!!

